# UltraBreeze Bee Suit



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

I have finally gotten some pictures of the new suit posted on my web site. I couldn’t find anyone who wore a large when I was taking pictures, so I had to squeeze into the suit. I should wear a 2X Large. To get an idea of the fit I am 283 pounds and 5’ 10”. The suit is a bit tight in the crotch, but with a smaller gut the crotch would be fine. 

As for pricing, anyone who had a confirmed order when I stopped taking orders last year the price will be $200. The price for this year is $250 which is $21 more than Golden Bee Products suits. I believe my suit is the better value for the following reasons:

1. The UltraBreeze is more ventilated, but just as sting proof.
2. The UltraBreeze has zippers on the legs that allow you to put on the suit without taking off your shoes. You can also get into your pants pockets.
3. The UltraBreeze has a more transparent veil. You will have no trouble seeing eggs with the UltraBreeze.
4. The UltraBreeze has elastic bands on both the arms and legs. 

Some people have asked about kneepads, I don’t feel they are needed since the material is used to make fishnets. I also have no idea where to place them since everyone’s knee height will be different. For those who want kneepads they are available separately on request. I recommend you wear the suit and do some kneeling before sewing them on.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

magnet-man said:


> You can also get into your pants pockets.


Woo Hoo!


----------



## JoeMcc (May 15, 2007)

Magnet-man

When I get my suit I will try to get you some Higher Resolution photos for your site if you like. I can get some out in the apiary too. I also sent you another PM.

JoeMcc


----------



## Big Stinger (Feb 17, 2006)

When will you bee taking new orders for the suits if your back up and running send me a priviate message with the details of ordering and payment. Thank's.


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

When you start making just a jacket, I might be interested in one.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

Received by Ultra-breeze from Magnet-Man. I haven't had it out in the yard yet, but it sure looks good. I can't wait to try it.


----------



## JoeMcc (May 15, 2007)

Ross said:


> Received by Ultra-breeze from Magnet-Man. I haven't had it out in the yard yet, but it sure looks good. I can't wait to try it.


I was wondering about adding another zipper to zip off the lower half if you don't need the pants and want to go jacket only.

Magnet-man.... what do you think? I would be willing to be the ginny pig. How much weight would that add? I know it would be a little tough becuase you would have to figure out a way to make an adjusable band that you can tighten when its coat only time and be able to loosen it when you want full suit.

Just some thoughts... 

JoeMcc


----------



## JoeMcc (May 15, 2007)

the zipper line would have to be right about the top of the pockets i would think. So he would have to shorten the leg zipper.

JoeMcc


----------



## JohnBeeMan (Feb 24, 2004)

Sizes appear to be too restrictive!!!!
3X Large 6' 1" 58" 350 lbs

I am 6'1"" and two of me would fit in that suit.


----------



## JoeMcc (May 15, 2007)

JohnBeeMan said:


> Sizes appear to be too restrictive!!!!
> 3X Large 6' 1" 58" 350 lbs
> 
> I am 6'1"" and two of me would fit in that suit.


I'm sure you could give mag some measurements and he would take care of you.

Joe


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

> Sizes appear to be too restrictive!!!!
> 3X Large 6' 1" 58" 350 lbs
> I am 6'1"" and two of me would fit in that suit.


The original sizing chart is based off of some NIST, National Institute of Standards and Technology sizing. It leaves a lot to be desired. If you were 350 pounds than you would need a 3X but if you are 6’1” and normal or a little over normal weight a Large should do fine. 

My next door neighbor tried the large on and he said it was fine. He is 6’4” and 240 pounds. The legs and sleeves run a little long. Sleeves and hems can always be shorten without a lot of trouble. It is a lot harder to add length. 



> I was wondering about adding another zipper to zip off the lower half if you don't need the pants and want to go jacket only.


I had thought about doing a separating jacket and pants combo jump suit but after looking at it further there are some reasons why it is not practical. First you end up with a lot more areas where zippers meet and that is the hardest place to make bee proof. Second you are putting a lot of stress on the zipper to hold up the bottom part. Third it would be a *lot* of extra work and would increase the price quite a bit. 

I think a better solution would be to make a bib overall like this. http://www.etreavis.com/acatalog/28.jpg My guess it would increase the price by $50 though and $300 is a lot of money. 

The good news is I am about to finish 10 large suits. I have back orders from last year for about 5 so that leaves 5 available for purchase. They should be completed Monday. PM me if you are interested. If the suit does not fit *and you have not used it* you can return it for a refund.

On a side note I have to send the controller on my sewing machine back for repairs and the machine will be down for at least two weeks. In the mean time I will be cutting fabric out and surging the three layers together that make up the suit, so I will be totally out of production. I can do a lot of work, but I cannot sew the pieces together to make a suit.


----------



## Troy (Feb 9, 2006)

I bought one of your suits last season and I love it.

I have however damaged the center of the veil - the worst part, right in the sight path. Can you repair it? I could send just the veil back for repair.

It was sewn very tightly together and so it may be easier to just make a new veil than to try to get that thing apart. 

Let me know if you can/will do repairs.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

I too love mine. I would suggest you add a large or xlarge short to your sizes. Add an inch in chest and an inch in crotch and shorten the legs for someone 5' 9" or so. There are a lot of short fat beekeepers (DAMHIKT ).


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

> I have however damaged the center of the veil - the worst part, right in the sight path. Can you repair it? I could send just the veil back for repair.


Troy just send the veil back and I will repair it. It doesn't take to long when you know what you are doing.


----------

